# Disney's High School Musical Star Goes Nude



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

from 



> LOS ANGELES - Earlier this week, a nude photograph of a woman who looked like brunette “High School Musical” star Vanessa Hudgens made the rounds on celebrity Web sites. Now, Hudgens publicist confirms through a statement that the photo is indeed an image of the 18-year-old star.
> 
> “This was a photo which was taken privately,” a statement from Hudgens’ rep read. “It is a personal matter and it is unfortunate that this has become public.”
> 
> ...



EDIT: the quote above is the original one. they updated the story at MSN and said that she won't be dropped from future HSM movies. you can check it out at the link.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 6, 2007)

Wouldn't mind seeing that picture!


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

Jinhee said:


> I wonder what would happen if a kid saw that picture.



he'd have one dry mouth


----------



## Denji (Sep 6, 2007)

How excellent.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2007)

I feel sorry for her. The person she gave that photo to obviously doesn't care about her privacy. :/


----------



## YamazakiSusumu (Sep 6, 2007)

You can find the uncensored photo on PerezHilton.com

I had the link up, but then I realized that the mods probably wouldn't be so happy about that...


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 6, 2007)

damn.. i'd love to see it.. she's hot... but how comes all these disney people are always doing things like this.. bad role model for kids.. remember the mickey mouse club of britney justin and co.. kids followed these people.. only to see britney tounging madona during a performance.  disney..


----------



## Nagato Yuki (Sep 6, 2007)

hahaha, that is great. I hate HSM and I hate that girl.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

i can't believe i searched for it... and found it, but i wont post it here.

but i am surprised. she always seemed like a good girl... i guess that was just her movie's character


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 6, 2007)

Meh, it's an ok pic. I'd rather see Tisdale nude, she's probably shaved.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> You can find the uncensored photo on PerezHilton.com
> 
> I had the link up, but then I realized that the mods probably wouldn't be so happy about that...



Lol b&...

Hint: Link leads to boobies.

Edit:

Awwww, nice save.


----------



## The Internet (Sep 6, 2007)

PM me for pic


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Spectre said:


> PM me for pic



A) Is it worth it? and B) Are you going to send me pics of giraffe rape instead?


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2007)

HSM is now dead.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> I had the link up, but then I realized that the mods probably wouldn't be so happy about that...



well... seeing as most mods are male, i'm sure they wouldn't mind. 

but good call anyways. i was going to warn you about that not being safe.


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2007)

YamazakiSusumu said:


> You can find the uncensored photo on PerezHilton.com
> 
> I had the link up, but then I realized that the mods probably wouldn't be so happy about that...



Oh wow, full frontal.

There goes the third movie then, like Disney would want someone who posed nude working for them anymore. Although I guess that's good news.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

I like Disney High School Musical and I luv that gurl.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Kimihiro said:


> Oh wow, full frontal.
> 
> There goes the third movie then, like Disney would want someone who posed nude working for them anymore. Although I guess that's good news.



This is the same channel that "accidentally" aired hardcore porn in the middle of the afternoon...


----------



## Saito (Sep 6, 2007)

Wheres the nude pic? 

EDIT:





TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This is the same channel that "accidentally" aired hardcore porn in the middle of the afternoon...



Wait..when did that happen?


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol @ not being able to find a nude pic online. This is the internets!


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 6, 2007)

Man, if only she was two years younger, I'd tap the Hell out of her...damn you, statutory rape!


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

the picture's in the bathhouse


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Pein said:


> the picture's in the bathhouse


I was going to say that.


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

What's wrong with the coffee shop?


----------



## anticute (Sep 6, 2007)

I had a feeling something like this would just pop up, eventually.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Truthkeeper said:


> What's wrong with the coffee shop?


....................


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

I hope she knows her career on Disney is over; moral, upright parents don't want that harlot singing to their children. They'll catch AIDS.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 6, 2007)

Pein said:


> the picture's in the bathhouse



Damn mods. I'm an adult, and they won't accept me!


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> Damn mods. I'm an adult, and they won't accept me!



Google it, you tool.


----------



## Saito (Sep 6, 2007)

Found it


----------



## Serp (Sep 6, 2007)

Well shes legal so it dont count as childporn  Or else we would have to go to 12chan


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This is the same channel that "accidentally" aired hardcore porn in the middle of the afternoon...



More details, please. x.x;


----------



## Masaki (Sep 6, 2007)

Can someone send that to me via PM?


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Google it, you tool.



This devil won't risk Trojans for just one nudie picture.


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

lol this place is funny


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Saito said:


> Found it


congratulations you used google lol


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> This devil won't risk Trojans for just one nudie picture.



Spamblockers and Virusscan, bitch!

You can get trojans from looking at an image!?


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

lol... just last month ....Vanessa said in  Teen Magazine (August 2007 issue) that ?I?m a good kid. I?ve been brought up with very good morals and I?m not going to go out and do something I don?t want other kids to do. I love being a role model because, in Hollywood, there aren?t a lot of role models to look up to. The fact that there?s a whole bunch of good kids coming out who are now stepping into the limelight, I?m very proud of that.?


----------



## Ninja-G33k (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, that's one reasonably promising career tossed into the shitter...


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol... just last month ....Vanessa said in  Teen Magazine (August 2007 issue) that ?I?m a good kid. I?ve been brought up with very good morals and I?m not going to go out and do something I don?t want other kids to do. I love being a role model because, in Hollywood, there aren?t a lot of role models to look up to. The fact that there?s a whole bunch of good kids coming out who are now stepping into the limelight, I?m very proud of that.?



What a load


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol... just last month ....Vanessa said in  Teen Magazine (August 2007 issue) that “I’m a good kid. I’ve been brought up with very good morals and I’m not going to go out and do something I don’t want other kids to do. I love being a role model because, in Hollywood, there aren’t a lot of role models to look up to. The fact that there’s a whole bunch of good kids coming out who are now stepping into the limelight, I’m very proud of that.”



Someone made a boo-boo...

Unless, we infer that she was telling the truth and she does indeed want children to take naked cellphone pics, carelessly send them to a BF and let them get leaked to the public. If that was the plan: Mission Accomplished.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol... just last month ....Vanessa said in  Teen Magazine (August 2007 issue) that ?I?m a good kid. I?ve been brought up with very good morals and I?m not going to go out and do something I don?t want other kids to do. I love being a role model because, in Hollywood, there aren?t a lot of role models to look up to. The fact that there?s a whole bunch of good kids coming out who are now stepping into the limelight, I?m very proud of that.?


That pretty contradictive. But the fans won't mind it tho.


----------



## Dre (Sep 6, 2007)

I found one


----------



## kimidoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol... just last month ....Vanessa said in  Teen Magazine (August 2007 issue) that ?I?m a good kid. I?ve been brought up with very good morals and I?m not going to go out and do something I don?t want other kids to do. I love being a role model because, in Hollywood, there aren?t a lot of role models to look up to. The fact that there?s a whole bunch of good kids coming out who are now stepping into the limelight, I?m very proud of that.?



Wouldn't any up-and-coming actress say that? I mean, she'd be on good terms with so many people if she'd say something like that.

But I guess in the end, they all end up on the cover of some tabloid because of a scandal.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 6, 2007)

lol.. i can't believe i didn't even get repped once so far for my amazing discovery. oh well at least i got a nice view.



Dre said:


> I found one


i'm guessing thats the 18+ forum which i dont have access to even though i'm almost 19. lol. 

this was the first time i've actually looked for nudity. i hope it doesn't become a habit...lol...this isn't good stuff to be caught doing by a hot girl even though its hot stuff *sizzle*


----------



## Dre (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol.. i can't believe i didn't even get repped once so far for my amazing discovery. oh well at least i got a nice view.



you copied and pasted an article, thats not rep worthy...


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

Found it - - not what I was expecting but...


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol.. i can't believe i didn't even get repped once so far for my amazing discovery. oh well at least i got a nice view.



It came up short on lulz. Good effort, though.


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol.. i can't believe i didn't even get repped once so far for my amazing discovery. oh well at least i got a nice view.



You're doing fine.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Jaga said:


> lol.. i can't believe i didn't even get repped once so far for my amazing discovery. oh well at least i got a nice view.
> 
> 
> i'm guessing thats the 18+ forum which i dont have access to even though i'm almost 19. lol.
> ...


well i dont see taking a nude pic goes against morals she had no idea someone was going to release it


----------



## thedisturbedone (Sep 6, 2007)

What I wanna know is, did her BF make it public, or did someone else? But to the point:Why is it all the disney stars that end up like this, or even the 'good girl' actresses, I just cant wait to see what comes up next.


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 6, 2007)

Who's that bitch?

Second who the fuck cares about some rich bitch from disney?


----------



## Immortal Flame (Sep 6, 2007)

How I'd love to see that wonderful pic. 

I'm guessing that it'll be a wonderful sight.


----------



## Truthkeeper (Sep 6, 2007)

pervy_hermit said:


> How I'd love to see that wonderful pic.
> 
> I'm guessing that it'll be a wonderful sight.



Google dude


----------



## Mintaka (Sep 6, 2007)

It on the bathhouse.

I've seen better.


----------



## Adonis (Sep 6, 2007)

Tokoyami said:


> I've seen better.



Agree'ded.

I'd hit it but I'd soon quit it.


----------



## Pein (Sep 6, 2007)

Tokoyami said:


> It on the bathhouse.
> 
> I've seen better.


the nude pic ain't that great
but she is hot


----------



## 1707th hokage (Sep 6, 2007)

@thedarkadonis45-Word.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 6, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> Spamblockers and Virusscan, bitch!
> 
> You can get trojans from looking at an image!?



Don't Ask, Don't Tell policy


----------



## shadownin (Sep 6, 2007)

lol well time to check off one life goal *checks off seen person on disney channel naked* lol but whatever shes hot and all actors and actress lie in interviews thats a given


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

LOL I feel sorry for those kids that idol her. Here's hoping that Hannah Montana goes to rehab in 5 years!!!


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

Hannah Montana said:


> LOL I feel sorry for those kids that idol her. Here's hoping that Hannah Montana goes to rehab in 5 years!!!


wait you want hannah montana to go to rehab


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> wait you want hannah montana to go to rehab



Yes, that's going to make her a ~*star*~. Rehab is like only way to make one a superstar nowadays.


----------



## shadownin (Sep 7, 2007)

Hannah Montana said:


> LOL I feel sorry for those kids that idol her. Here's hoping that Hannah Montana goes to rehab in 5 years!!!



lol dont you know all child stars are messed up and i say 4 yrs


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

shadownin said:


> lol dont you know all child stars are messed up and i say 4 yrs



LOL I still can't beleive Hilary Duff still isn't in rehab yet, nor has she ever gotten a DUI before.


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

i like hillary duff 
liked her better when she was blond though


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> i like hillary duff
> liked her better when she was blond though



I actually like her as a brunette. Makes her look more ~*mature*~.  

Maybe thats just me, since I've been watching her since her Lizzie Mcquire days.


----------



## shadownin (Sep 7, 2007)

Hannah Montana said:


> LOL I still can't beleive Hilary Duff still isn't in rehab yet, nor has she ever gotten a DUI before.



thats only because she hasent been caught on the cocaine yet 
i say give it a matter of time she will go...


----------



## Cirus (Sep 7, 2007)

Well she does look good, but I bet that picture is not that good of quality.....


----------



## Halo (Sep 7, 2007)

I highly doubt this will negatively impact her career in the long run. For now, her career with Disney is over, but at her age, people can be more sympathetic and say that she was just naive and stupid and made a foolish error, then move on. Vanessa Minillo survived, so I don't see why she won't either. If anything, the media and public interest on her has just intensified, which is great as I'm sick of hearing about plastic doll Zac Efron. This might even make it easier for her to transition for a child star to an adult actress since she doesn't need to do anything drastic to shed an innocent image.


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

Halo said:


> I highly doubt this will negatively impact her career in the long run. For now, her career with Disney is over, but at her age, people can be more sympathetic and say that she was just naive and stupid and made a foolish error, then move on. Vanessa Minillo survived, so I don't see why she won't either. If anything, the media and public interest on her has just intensified, which is great as I'm sick of hearing about plastic doll Zac Efron. This might even make it easier for her to transition for a child star to an adult actress since she doesn't need to do anything drastic to shed an innocent image.



Oh jesus. Zac is so overrated!! I think he's a closeted homosexual that's just using Vanessa to get to other men.


----------



## shadownin (Sep 7, 2007)

Halo said:


> I highly doubt this will negatively impact her career in the long run. For now, her career with Disney is over, but at her age, people can be more sympathetic and say that she was just naive and stupid and made a foolish error, then move on. Vanessa Minillo survived, so I don't see why she won't either. If anything, the media and public interest on her has just intensified, which is great as I'm sick of hearing about plastic doll Zac Efron. This might even make it easier for her to transition for a child star to an adult actress since she doesn't need to do anything drastic to shed an innocent image.



well she can start in adult films now <.< but disney might keep her because high school musical is makeing them money but if all else fails they can just replace her. but i dont think this has ruined her career i think like halo said she doesent have a big jump to make to go to adult actress


----------



## Pein (Sep 7, 2007)

Cirus said:


> Well she does look good, but I bet that picture is not that good of quality.....


she looks 10x better in the op's pic than the nude one


----------



## Halo (Sep 7, 2007)

Hannah Montana said:


> Oh jesus. Zac is so overrated!! I think he's a closeted homosexual that's just using Vanessa to get to other men.


I wouldn't be surprised and I find his whole driving a standard old car (forgot what type) seemed so contrived as if he's trying to portray this down to earth humble guy image. Also, he looks freaking plastic as well, I can't stand seeing him on so many of my gossip magazines. I feel like he's going to melt if he stays in the sun too long.


----------



## Cirus (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> she looks 10x better in the op's pic than the nude one


Well I will take your word for it.


----------



## DA Dave (Sep 7, 2007)

When will celebs learn already, they have NO privacy.

but on another note I've seen hotter hoes on /b/


----------



## shadownin (Sep 7, 2007)

Halo said:


> I wouldn't be surprised and I find his whole driving a standard old car (forgot what type) seemed so contrived as if he's trying to portray this down to earth humble guy image. Also, he looks freaking plastic as well, I can't stand seeing him on so many of my gossip magazines. I feel like he's going to melt if he stays in the sun too long.



lol let him do what he wants, i really could not care less


----------



## drache (Sep 7, 2007)

If it was posted without her permission she has my sympathy but that's why you should be careful who you pose for and who ends up with what.


----------



## pal2002 (Sep 7, 2007)

lol expected to happen sooner or later -.- Young actresses wanting attention -.-


----------



## Supa Swag (Sep 7, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> This is the same channel that "accidentally" aired hardcore porn in the middle of the afternoon...




What?! I want this Disney!!


----------



## Ichiban-nin (Sep 7, 2007)

Sadly Disney people don't necessarily carry on being "Disney people".


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2007)

Pein said:


> the picture's in the bathhouse



*Goes running to the bath house  *


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 7, 2007)

She is hot but this definitely isn't something she should get involved in while she is at this point of her career so it is sad that this happened.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Wouldn't mind seeing that picture!



You aren't the only one.


----------



## fghj (Sep 7, 2007)

haha what a whore


----------



## mister_manji (Sep 7, 2007)

PM me the picture please. somebody?


----------



## Morwain (Sep 7, 2007)

Hsm was a sucky movie(s) but, I still do feel sorry for her.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, the joys of the Bathouse


----------



## Red (Sep 7, 2007)

Somebody please PM me the pics


----------



## Jazz (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Somebody please PM me the pics



You're able to get in the BH, do it yourself.


----------



## Red (Sep 7, 2007)

^ done 

BTW more people should follow her example. Regardless this has gotten her some media attention and I bet high school musical DVDs will start selling like hot cakes.


----------



## Kirsten (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd like to see that picture plz.


----------



## Jazz (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> ^ done
> 
> BTW more people should follow her example. Regardless this has gotten her some media attention and I bet high school musical DVDs will start selling like hot cakes.



Then there's the new one slated for 08

I can imagine all the prepubescent teens fapping to her face XD


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

And she keeps her job.


----------



## Jaga (Sep 7, 2007)

Kirsten said:


> I'd like to see that picture plz.



aren't you a girl, lol


----------



## Hio (Sep 7, 2007)

She's is still hot


----------



## pajamas (Sep 7, 2007)

Well your famous,of course someones going to find out!


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Sep 7, 2007)

Nude Zac pictures naoooo!!!


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

No, Tisdale first.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 7, 2007)

She shouldn't be ashamed, i think it looks hot.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

She needs to lose the beaver tho.


----------



## mitsukohyuuga (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, there goes any reputation and dignity she had.


----------



## ez (Sep 7, 2007)

ehh sucks for her but...


----------



## Dre (Sep 7, 2007)

more pics in the BH for those with membership. laugh it up now while you can.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

mitsukohyuuga said:


> Well, there goes any reputation and dignity she had.



just like Lindsay and the others


----------



## Silvermyst (Sep 7, 2007)

Damn, I thought this topic was about Zac Elfron 

Lol I hate HSM. This just makes it...oddly awesome? Lol I could watch it now and laugh.


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 7, 2007)

mitsukohyuuga said:


> Well, there goes any reputation and dignity she had.



 if she had any to begin with.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 7, 2007)

Silvermyst said:


> Damn, I thought this topic was about Zac Elfron
> 
> Lol I hate HSM. This just makes it...oddly awesome? Lol I could watch it now and laugh.



you should goto this site and see how they worship this thing, enough to make me puke


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

HSM3 will be a porno


----------



## Ichigo (Sep 7, 2007)

She has an underdeveloped body for an 18 year old.


She looks like shes 13. :S


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

She's not really 18


----------



## Serp (Sep 7, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> you should goto this site and see how they worship this thing, enough to make me puke



That site makes me wanna slit my wrists and post pics on myspace


----------



## Red (Sep 7, 2007)

mitsukohyuuga said:


> Well, there goes any reputation and dignity she had.


Yeah because showing your body is just so DAMN shameful right?


----------



## Red (Sep 7, 2007)

Sexta Espada said:


> She's not really 18


 Then the FBI should be knocking at my door any minOHSIT


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 7, 2007)

Mr.Despair said:


> Then the FBI should be knocking at my door any minOHSIT



Yeah we're all FUBAR'd.. 













She is really 18, but for some reason is just underdeveloped...I think her vagina needs "inspiration" to start pumping estrogen. I hope you get what I mean by "inspiration"


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Sep 8, 2007)

Disney should have seen something like this coming from a mile away... word on the street is they were doing everything in their power to make sure their new teen icons kept a squeaky clean record.


----------



## Talz (Sep 8, 2007)

Man I can't go to the bath house yet


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 8, 2007)

It's on other places too ya know.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Sep 8, 2007)

Talz said:


> Man I can't go to the bath house yet



Lie about your age. It worked for the Bush twins.


----------



## Vanillin (Sep 8, 2007)

She probably did it on purpose to get out of a contract or something.


----------



## Talz (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm old enough. I just don't know how to get on it. I did a search but I can't find it. I'm bad V.V.


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Sep 8, 2007)

Go to your user CP. On the navigation panel on the left side of the page, go to Group Memberships. From there, it should be made clear to you how to join the 18+ group.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> just like Lindsay and the others



At least she wasn't addicted to crack or became anorexic...


----------



## Jaga (Sep 8, 2007)

Sexta Espada said:


> She is really 18, but for some reason is just underdeveloped...I think her vagina needs "inspiration" to start pumping estrogen. I hope you get what I mean by "inspiration"



lolz....


----------



## Jarl lKarl (Sep 8, 2007)

Serp said:


> That site makes me wanna slit my wrists and post pics on myspace



They only review those shitty movies that everyone watches for some reason. Pisses me off.

Edit: Although they have a review for Howl's Moving Castle... they don't even show that on American television, not even the movie channels. Weird.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 8, 2007)

It was on Cartoon Network one day I think.


----------



## Cecil (Sep 8, 2007)

All that goody goody crap in the movie was just pretend.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2007)

I knew it was a only matter of time


----------



## Adonis (Sep 8, 2007)

Kakarot said:


> All that goody goody crap in the movie was just pretend.



You mean she was acting!? :amazed


----------



## Red (Sep 8, 2007)

TheDarkAdonis45 said:


> You mean she was acting!? :amazed


Really **


----------



## Talz (Sep 8, 2007)

This happens to all female actors and singers at one point or another.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

There's a thread about this in the bathhouse--nudes and all. 


...She doesn't shave, guys.


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2007)

Juubi said:


> There's a thread about this in the bathhouse--nudes and all.
> 
> 
> ...She doesn't shave, guys.



What a turn off, I've got 75% more posts till I can gain access to the BH.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

Note said:


> What a turn off, I've got 75% more posts till I can gain access to the BH.



Dude, one day of Kisame mode should be able to get you enough posts for BH access.

It's not that hard.

EDIT: Actually, one hour of Kisame mode should do it, really.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Corrupt Vergil said:


> At least she wasn't addicted to crack or became anorexic...



oh give it time


----------



## fghj (Sep 8, 2007)

Juubi said:


> There's a thread about this in the bathhouse--nudes and all.
> 
> 
> ...She doesn't shave, guys.



thats a bad thing?


----------



## Havoc (Sep 8, 2007)

No                       .


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

I didn't say it was bad--I was just letting people know.

Most girls don't shave down there, anyway.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Juubi said:


> I didn't say it was bad--I was just letting people know.
> 
> Most girls don't shave down there, anyway.



most girls I know do shave down there


----------



## Pilaf (Sep 8, 2007)

High School what?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> most girls I know do shave down there



Where do you live? Where I live, most girls wear jeans, just to avoid having to shave their legs, let alone their pubic region.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Where do you live? Where I live, most girls wear jeans, just to avoid having to shave their legs, let alone their pubic region.



um read where it says location


----------



## Chris (Sep 8, 2007)

Juubi said:


> Dude, one day of Kisame mode should be able to get you enough posts for BH access.
> 
> It's not that hard.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, one hour of Kisame mode should do it, really.



So I dare?


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> um read where it says location



Okay, just making sure. A lot of people put false locations as a joke.



Note said:


> So I dare?



Sure, why not? You do know what I mean by Kisame mode, right?


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 8, 2007)

Doesn't matter what some people think. Sure she has the right to take pictures of herself nude for her boyfriend. Hell, no one really cares about that. But now that it's out in public, it's out in public FOREVER. And parents are going to turn their attention away from her. They never like to think of their children's idols doing stuff like this, but when it becomes a well known fact, its OVER.


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Phancy Pants said:


> Doesn't matter what some people think. Sure she has the right to take pictures of herself nude for her boyfriend. Hell, no one really cares about that. But now that it's out in public, it's out in public FOREVER. And parents are going to turn their attention away from her. They never like to think of their children's idols doing stuff like this, but when it becomes a well known fact, its OVER.



whats the excuse for Lindsay Lohan


----------



## Xion (Sep 8, 2007)

This article is made of fail without proof.

So if you show me some...ummmm...proof, I will gladly take...ummmm...a look at it for you.

It might take a while.


----------



## Phancy Pants (Sep 8, 2007)

Sean Connery said:


> whats the excuse for Lindsay Lohan



Ok first of all, that is a kick ass name 

And second of all, I wasn't defending Vanessa or whatever her name is. What I'm saying is that a lot of people are walking saying that 'everyone should stfu because she has every right to do that'. Doesn't take away from the fact that she is royally screwed.

But yeah, Lindsay Lohan honestly has no excuse for what she does. It's ridiculous. And yet kids still worship her. I swear to god, the 10-15 year old girl demographic is hurting the world. Worse than Global Warming IMO.


----------



## Juubi (Sep 8, 2007)

II Xion II said:


> This article is made of fail without proof.
> 
> So if you show me some...ummmm...proof, I will gladly take...ummmm...a look at it for you.
> 
> It might take a while.



There's proof in the bathhouse, if you have access. You could also google--I'm sure that quite a few things will pop up.


----------



## Hio (Sep 8, 2007)

I saw the pictures


----------



## Sean Connery (Sep 8, 2007)

Phancy Pants said:


> Ok first of all, that is a kick ass name



Sean Connery always knows how to kick ass


----------



## gohan-sempai (Sep 8, 2007)

ZOMG i just saw the pic. it looked real too. after all the years of disney hiding subliminal messages, vanessa isnt afraid to _show_ her messages, lol


----------



## OMG! Dj (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow, what a slur! I wanna see the picture though i cant find it. Google is not working wonders for me.


----------



## Sexta Espada (Sep 8, 2007)

It was on perezhilton, but I think it's gone now. Just find it on some paparazzi/celeb gossip site.


----------



## little nin (Sep 8, 2007)

hmm she's quite sexy


----------



## Jaga (Sep 11, 2007)

even more pics of vanessa are out. vanessa and another girl (unknown) are about to lick each others toungues. and then in another one vanessa is in the chest region of that same girl. any1 see those? i'm not sure if those are allowed on NF, so until a mod clears that I'll withhold from posting.

and theres reports that she sent all those nude photos to drake bell (from nickelodeon's drake and josh...love that show...lol)

he denies to ever have receiving them, but c'mon, why would he ever admit to them. it would just make him look bad, and probably bring some kind of lawsuit as well.


----------



## Nunally (Sep 11, 2007)

No one would give a damn if she wasn't famous, lol. If she was some nobody she could do it but she isn't. Sucks for her.



Pilaf said:


> High School what?



Musical.

Some shit drama with that failure Zac whatever.  It's stupidly popular. It's cheesy and shitty. It's teenybopper phail. It's the kind of romance that never happens in real life. Teenagers don't talk, they fuck.



> even more pics of vanessa are out. vanessa and another girl (unknown) are about to lick each others toungues. and then in another one vanessa is in the chest region of that same girl. any1 see those? i'm not sure if those are allowed on NF, so until a mod clears that I'll withhold from posting.



...


----------



## Poison (Sep 11, 2007)

Sexta Espada said:


> Meh, it's an ok pic. I'd rather see Tisdale nude, she's probably shaved.



Lol thats what my brother said. 


Sucks to be her.


----------



## shadownin (Sep 12, 2007)

lol i want to see them pictures now lol...but i saw the main one but i think that she is stupid for sending them, but i want to find out who leaked them so i can thank them...


----------



## Mugen Kokorozashi (Sep 12, 2007)

i say, who cares, let the children see it, then, maybe the parents will care enough to take responsibility to teach them young, where it counts...it's stupid to care so much about people you don't know.


----------



## shadownin (Sep 12, 2007)

lol i think your right but will parents no because they dont want their kids to know about till when the kid wants to do the bump bump dance


----------

